# Navigation Doesn't Tell You When You Have Arrived?



## KK98045 (4 mo ago)

I've been using car GPS systems since they were first available. However, the Tesla version acts very strangely to me.

The main problem I'm having is that the Nav system doesn't seem to tell me when I have arrived at the location. 

Here is the scenario. I am in a busy downtown area. I have set a destination address. The turn by turn voice guidance gets me in the general area. However, rather than tell me that I have arrived at the address the Nav system just starts routing me in circles around the destination. "Turn right". "Turn right". "Turn right" etc.. This wouldn't be an issue IF I could take the time to look closely at the map. However, if there is heavy traffic in an unfamiliar area this is absolutely the last thing I can do. If it would just tell me I've arrived I would just find a place to park!

Am I missing some setting, or is this just a "feature"?


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

It usually does say when I've arrived. The case you've described sounds like some weird mapping error.


----------



## Power Surge (Jan 6, 2022)

Mine always says when I have arrived. If you're in a congested area where addresses are right on top of each other, then it might get confused. GPS is not exactly pinpoint accurate, and it's also based on mapping.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I’m trying to imagine the situation you are describing … where I can’t glance at the screen and see that I’m close, very close or at destination. Screen is quite big. I would know that I’m close so would not be driving by at 60 mph. 

While I can’t seem to imagine the situation for myself, I don’t doubt that you are not able to quickly look at your screen.

I do think there have been times with me when it doesn’t say I’m there. Will pay attention in future to see.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

Nom said:


> I’m trying to imagine the situation you are describing … where I can’t glance at the screen and see that I’m close, very close or at destination. Screen is quite big. I would know that I’m close so would not be driving by at 60 mph.
> 
> While I can’t seem to imagine the situation for myself, I don’t doubt that you are not able to quickly look at your screen.
> 
> I do think there have been times with me when it doesn’t say I’m there. Will pay attention in future to see.


I had an experience where I was attempting to get to a charger in Duluth MN which was in a parking ramp. I went around the block following the prompts three times before I guessed I had to go into the structure. Very frustrating.


----------



## sced06 (4 mo ago)

I wish it was more obvious what side of the street it was on earlier


----------

